

Dev Diligence: Don’t Invest in the Wrong Code - slackerIII
http://www.spiteful.com/2008/04/25/dev-diligence-dont-invest-in-the-wrong-code/

======
nostrademons
This is a really great idea, and I seeded start pages for some of the
libraries & frameworks I'm using. Don't have time to do too much with it -
gotta get back to work - but I hope folks will put up there own experiences
and come back to this as they find more gotchas. I certainly plan to.

One suggestion: in the template for new pages, include a "Tips & Tricks"
section. This includes all the little non-obvious features that are not hyped
in the official documentation but make life much easier for experienced users.

~~~
slackerIII
Oh, good idea. I'll put that in.

Edit: Or I won't, because someone else already did. Yay Wikis.

